# DxS nuevo diseño de Carlos Mergulhão de Brasil



## vargasmongo3435 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hola *AudioWorld* ! 


  El diseñador de amplifcadores de un buen amigo de Brazil a diseñado un nuevo amplifcador clase AB que responde muy bien en simulacion y la distorcion harmonica es bien bajita THD
el me envio la simulacion y tambien simule algunas frequencias sinoidales y responde muy bien,
ya empese a hacer la placa de driver y creo que me va a tomar tiempo ya que es completamente 

original y me toma mas tiempo en hacerla ubicando partes y trasos, ya ayer puse varios componentes de acuerdo al esquematico usando "part number" = numero de pieza, y bueno es posible de que cambie algunas cosas so esto no es final tan pronto tenga algo mas completo posteare aqui he informare resultados  aqui algunas borrones de imagenes del mismo. 



ATTN
Juan


----------



## Denmas (Sep 3, 2014)

Veo que tu talento en el diseño de PCB que otros, y diseñar su muy buena y perfecta.
Soy muy afortunado de ser capaz de seguir su trabajo. 
Saludad Sr. Juan. 
de su amigo en Indonesia


----------



## The Rookie (Sep 3, 2014)

HiJUAN
          saludos sería bueno si pcb de la etapa piloto se puede hacer
Un cordial saludo
THE Rookie



On the PCB, the base of Q1 is connected to signal ground instead of to the junction of R2, C3, C38.
(hope you don't mind another pair of eyes checking)


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Sep 3, 2014)

ah perate si tienes razon lo tengo mal es que apenas empese ayer gracias por señalarlo  gracias  ahora que vep creo que puedo evitar es jumper mas tarde lo voy a hacer 


ATTN
Juan


----------



## Denmas (Sep 3, 2014)

I propose how about this?


----------



## destroyer x (Sep 3, 2014)

Hay muchas personas que me gustam neste forum.

No hablo espanhol.

Carlos Mergulhão - Destroyer x


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 3, 2014)

Denmas dijo:


> I propose how about this?



In Spanish please

*Normas del Foro 1.3* El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.




destroyer x dijo:


> Hay muchas personas que me gustam neste forum.
> 
> No hablo espanhol.
> 
> Carlos Mergulhão - Destroyer x



*! Bienvenido ¡* a la comunidad.

Trata de escribir "Como puedas"


----------



## Denmas (Sep 3, 2014)

Perdóname Padre Merrin, 
Propongo ¿qué tal esto?: Cry:


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Sep 3, 2014)

la conexion es asi Denmas  Bienvenido Carlos ! que bien espero que te guste este foro muy bueno que es  aqui esta la conexion  este bueno como esto me va a tomar tiempo pues dejame ir con calma es que me emociono mucho 


ATTN
Juan


----------



## Denmas (Sep 3, 2014)

Pues bien Juan, permanecerá conectar R2 y C3 a "SIGND"


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 3, 2014)

destroyer x dijo:


> Hay muchas personas que me gustam neste forum.
> 
> No hablo espanhol.
> 
> Carlos Mergulhão - Destroyer x



Bienvenido a la comunidad Carlos, vives en un sitio paradisiaco.


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Sep 3, 2014)

Denmas dijo:


> Pues bien Juan, permanecerá conectar R2 y C3 a "SIGND"



perate veo que todavia estoy mal super mal  deja que revise a ver estoy un poco confundido nesesito cafe urgente 


ATTN
Juan


----------



## Denmas (Sep 3, 2014)

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> perate veo que todavia estoy mal super mal  deja que revise a ver estoy un poco confundido nesesito cafe urgente
> 
> 
> ATTN
> Juan



Me refiero a la pista PCB será de la siguiente 
archivo adjunto:


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Sep 4, 2014)

Denmas dijo:


> Me refiero a la pista PCB será de la siguiente
> archivo adjunto:




eso mismo hiba a hacer hoy pero estaba con el rebolu de renovar mi licencia de conducir hoy mismo  muchas gracias  ah no te preocupes del Español usa Google Translator esta bien no hay problema mi hermano 

nota: con calma hermanito Denmas esto es un (borron  = "draft") el Dx Super A me tomo casi 2 meses 

ATTN
Juan


----------



## destroyer x (Sep 4, 2014)

Quiero decir es que hay muchas personas que habitan en este foro que me agradan ... gente que me gusta muchísimo .... Juan, Andrew Lebon y algunos otros.

Juan Vargas  es viejo amigo y compañero en proyectos de audio, una persona cualificada para realizar placas de circuito impreso de alta calidad.

Carlos


----------



## Denmas (Sep 4, 2014)

Estoy de acuerdo con el tío Carlos, tenemos que aprender de Tío Carlos y otros amigos 

Saludos, 
Denmas


----------



## destroyer x (Sep 5, 2014)

Por favor, Juan, tómate tu tiempo ... ir lento .... disfrutar al tiempo que 
estar seguro de que será en la historia de audio ..... esta próxima amplificador será algo especial .... el comunitty aficionados disfrutarán de ... profesional puede no ser tan feliz como va a comer sus amplificadores en el desayuno .. .and esto no es algo para disfrutar de ser tragado ... tenemos que aceptar que algunos de ellos se sentirá enojado mientras se escucha ... van a Denny, ellos dicen que no es que good..others dirán que no es la nuestra ... es decir, de auto ..... o eso era algo resultado de un momento de suerte ...... bien ..... todo esto me demuestra lo tengo ... y vamos a ver, leer y escuchar this..for seguro que lo haremos. 

No es para los negocios .... es no tener dinero ... tenemos nuestro trabajo ... esto es para divertirse ..... una celebración de la vida y la divinidad, como la música, el sonido, es algo divino porque toca nuestros corazones y nos llevó a sentir emociones, bailar y sonreír. 

No hay una línea muerta .... no hay reglas, no hay programas, no hay reuniones, ningún presidente presidente, ningún plan de gastos y que no tienen que ganar a cualquiera para sobrevivir ... vamos a sobrevivir incluso en las sombras. 

Por lo tanto, utilizar su tiempo para disfrutar de ... poner su signo Coqui, su casco, algunos colores de su bandera .... imprimir en la parte posterior del "diseño hecho en Puerto Rico" tablero .... mejor .... "Hecho en Puerto Rico". 

Algunos brasileños, que se centran más en las ventas tendrán sus preocupaciones y sus líneas muertas ... dejar para ellos tener el estrés .... a relajarse ..... ir a andar en bicicleta, ir a pulir sus 4 automóviles. ... para tener una agradable charla con neighboors y siguen siendo feliz Juanitto. 

Utilice su tiempo libre para trabajar en él ... sin estrés! 

Hoy tengo CT (tomografía computarizada) de mis pulmones .... a 35 días de largo gripe matándome suavemente ... entonces voy a ir a trabajar sólo para firmar unos papeles y voy a volver a casa antes de mediados day..then lo haré decidir si voy a empezar a ensamblar el segundo prototipo (menos feo para ser mostrado espero) o si voy a bucear en la cama como me estoy sintiendo yo mismo medio muerto. 

Saludos,


----------



## destroyer x (Sep 5, 2014)

Saludos,

Carlos


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Sep 5, 2014)

ok esta bien Carlos este bueno con calma se puede hacer  espero te salga todo bien con el medico 

lo de hacer los PCB's pienso de que hacerlos de la manera que tenia planeado no es mala idea pero mejor me voy a concentrar en hacer una placa con todo ya integrado en ella, lo de hacer PCB de driver  lleva mucho cableado a manera de jumpers y eso dificulta el ensamblado digo no digo que es malo pero es mejor tenerlo todo en una sola placa o mejor dicho unidad "una sola placa", este por ahora tengo este diseño todavia me faltan hacer mas conexiones y posiblemente este seria lo ideal, al momento mide 95 mm x 280 mm y tiene los 6 pares tal y como en el esquematico, estoy mencionando lo del tamaño porque no me puedo pasar mas halla del tamaño comun de un papel de inprimidora que normalmente del A4  es 297 mm x 210 mm = 29.7 cm x 21 cm 
lo digo porque quiero dejar PDF con el grafico para planchado y tambien las imagenes de componentes con sus valores.


   en verdad estoy disfrutando lo de acomodar las conexiones y figurarme mejores alternativas, bueno aqui les dejo donde me he quedado hoy archivo DxS 001.pdf voy a continuar hoy con calma

escuchando Jazz y cafesito  ok Carlos que te salga todo bien en el hospital cuidate hermanito y compañeros del AudioWorld que disfruten un buen dia 


ATTN
Juan


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Sep 5, 2014)

La primera etapa de prototype ya a sido provada por Carlos en este video pueden ver que ya lo tiene trabajando  no se preocupen por lo del cableado y todo eso ya el lleva mucho tiempo hasiendo eso en cuanto a prototypos  lo del layout me quedo en esta etapa no  es seguro si vamos a decidir este tipo de layout so esto no es definido todavia pues aqui les dejo el PDF de DxS 

aqui les dejo el video de Carlos Mergulhão 








ATTN
Juan


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hello AudiWorld  

 Ayer me tome mi tiempo en pasar el esquematico de la simulacion de multisim 13 a Sprint Layout 6 asi si hay algun cambio depende de lo que el señor Carlos encuentre "el esta tuniando el DxS", se pueda actualisar rapidamente, si, tambien se puede usar Sprint Layout 6 para dibujar los esquematico mas nitidos asi visualmente es mas comodo para la vista de uno.

 Aqui le dejo el esquematico en PDF y tambien en imagen jpg trate de hacerlo lo mejor posible 
sencillo para mejor visualisacion de componentes.

 Como pueden ver en las estrellaS de colores indican a donde van los transistores indicados con su color el rojo es el "Main heat sink" = disipador principal grande, el verde indica que el transistor va a disipadores individuales.

  Todavia estoy revisando el layout del PCB no esta completado todavia y toma tiempo ok que pasen un bonito dia 


ATTN
Juan


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hola AudioWorld

 El señor Carlos esta tuniando "calibrando" el DxS aqui les dejo el video link de YouTube








perdonen que el video es en Ingles y Portuguess pere se entiende el basicamente lo esta tuneando, "calibrando" los valores pueden cambiar pero la topologia va a ser la misma Carlos informo de que el DxS puede trabajar desde 12V DC minimo hasta 100V DC maximo lo de 12V es solo si se un par de transistores a 100V es lo maximo pero el recomienda mantenerlo en el rango de +70V -0- -70V por seguridad ya que no todas la personas tiene disisipadores de gran tamaño, el driver board todavia no lo he terminado y lo esto revisando para estar seguro de que no tiene errores.

*nota:* de la fuente de poder es desde 12V - 70V si tiene 25V,35,45V,55V 65V lo puede usar 
70V es recomendado como voltage maximo por segurida de SOA si tiene 10 pares lo trabajara descansado solo queria aclarar porque no vallen a pensar "hay nesesito 70V no lo tengo" entienden?  hasta con 50V es chuleria  ok eso depende de la cantidad de pares que tengan 


  Carlos tiene en mente buscar personas que le interesen hacer el layout so si alguno de ustedes esta interesado en hacer su layout aqui esta el esquematico  lo hice un poco mas grande para que asi no halla confucion los transistores que tienen el color azul alrededor indica de que deben estar con su propio disipador y los que estan marcado rojo indica que van al disipador principal, "main heat sink"
si hay algun cambio ejemplo valor de resistencia o componente lo actualisare y posteare aqui para que asi no halla ningun tipo de confucion como mencione la topologia sera la misma solo valores quizas cambien.

 aqui les dejo donde me quede la estoy haciendo estilo driver para los que la quieran ensamblar
todavia no esta verificado so solo es para que vean mas o menos como se ve, hoy voy a continuar con calma para asegurarme de que no halla errores, lo unico que me tiene un poco dudoso es el Q8 BD139 porque debe ser aderido al disipador principal para asi mantener un bias estable segun se calienta el disipador vamos a ver si se puede cambiar o que se conecte mediante cables como esta imagen que ven "ejemplo" bueno pues mas tarde posteare y veran el resultado ok AudioWord que pasen un buen dia y sigan leyendo y practicando 

ATTN
Juan


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello AudioWorld 



   Finalmente el señor Carlos encontro el punto dulce del nuevo amplificador DxS el tubo uno pequeños problemas ya que no le estaba saliendo como el queria pero el encotro la solucion, ya actualise el esquematico que hice para mi vista "ojo" lo voy a dejar aqui en este post, estoy un poco lento haciendo el layout pero eso no me detiene a seguir trabajandolo 

aqui esta el video link de Carlos perdonen que es en Ingles 






el humor de Carlos es gracioso  pero el sabe lo que hace 

ATTN
Juan


----------



## EXFLACO (Sep 16, 2014)

Un placer Tenerlo a Uds  Carlos ,en este foro, señor  siempre aportando material desinteresado para los demas un verdadero caballero.....


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hello AudioWorld 

 Carlos provando el nuevo diseño con 80V power supply = fuente de poder 
todavia estoy en el proseso de rediseñar el layout desafortunadamente el file de Sprint Layout 6 que tenia con el que empese se daño o mejor dicho se corompio no se porque 

bueno aqui les dejo el video link para que lo disfruten mas adelante le daremos mas informacion del esquematico y PCB, que pasen un buen dia






ATTN

Juan


----------



## gabrielrivero (Sep 24, 2014)

Juan vi tu video nuevo del DXS, quedo excelente, muy chulo, el PCB del video esta listo, si uno quiere realizar el proyecto, nc si haran mas actualizaciones.


----------



## mrmay (Sep 24, 2014)

Hola muy buen diseño 
Para 12 transistores cual seria el consumo es amperios 18 mínimo para unos 500 wat ???

Gracias


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Sep 24, 2014)

mrmay dijo:


> Hola muy buen diseño
> Para 12 transistores cual seria el consumo es amperios 18 mínimo para unos 500 wat ???
> 
> Gracias



Dejame averiguar con Carlos a ver que me dice  el es el diseñador del circuito no problem man 

ATTN
Juan


----------

